
A Disturbing In-Flight Experience - mpweiher
https://www.popehat.com/2017/05/01/a-disturbing-in-flight-experience/
======
DKnoll
You can't be a bystander and complain nobody said anything. You disembarked
before him, should have notified airport security, especially with your
credibility as a former fed.

------
cylinder
Unfortunately without video Americans could not care less about an incident.

As for the issues cited, as with almost everything in America there's just a
pathetic lack of a training culture within organizations, a lack of order and
a lack of respect for it.

